# PASF Personality System



## OneTriz

The Personality Assessment System - A radical hypothesis


tl;dr is that it's a personality system based on nature and nurture, combining both into one. This system has 3 clusters and 6 different variants for each clusters letters, for example, the e*r*a* and the e*ra would both be in the same axes but be a different personality type. The variants are supposed to be for which parts of them are nature vs. nurture. There are 64 total types. The 3 clusters are the internalizer-externalizer (not the same as introversion/extroversion), regulated/flexible, and role-adaptive/role-uniform. The e*r*a* would be an externalizing, regulated, role-adaptive type that used to be the opposite as a child.

Curiously enough, that's what I got on the test.


Basic e*r*a* (IcFcUc)


It makes complete sense to me, I consider it a very good personality system. Unfortunately, there seems to be a part of it that was never developed.

Here are the list of types:


The 64 Basic Types


Here is a test you can take (free!):


PAS Indirect Assessment Inventory


Take the primitive factors part first, and then take the basic factors. What do you guys get? I can elaborate more on what I think about my type.


----------



## Eset

*Basic e*ra* (IcRuUc)*

Primitive Factors:

Overall profile: *XRU*

Intellectual Dimension: *Internalizer (I)*
Procedural Dimension: *Rigid (R) *with relative strength (1-20) of 4
Social Dimension: *Unacceptable (U)* with relative strength (1-20) of 4
*High Activity Level*

Basic Factors:

Overall profile: *Ic Ru Uc*

Intellectual Dimension: *Ic* The basic level has relative strength (1-20) of 6
Procedural Dimension: *Ru* The basic level has relative strength (1-20) of 6
Social Dimension: *Uc *The basic level has relative strength (1-20) of 6

Description of *e*ra**:


* *





There are many similarities between the e*ra* and the e*ra, for both are very actively and environmentally oriented adjustments with strong defenses (repression) against ideational activity. The primary difference lies in the lack of social versatility of the e*ra*. He has learned one role very well and is very literal and precise in the way he plays it. Stereotyped behavior, thus, is a primary characteristic of the e*r*a.

The e*ra* tends to be a rugged, independent, self-reliant and irascible person. He is practically oriented and has marked self-confidence. He usually can learn complex mechanical-manipulative procedures in a highly effective manner, and whatever he does, he does thoroughly. He often excels in physical activities; many star athletes have this adjustment.

In spite of his externalized orientation, the e*ra* is essentially a very self-centered individual who makes his judgments almost entirely according to his own needs and expectations. He has an "every man for himself" attitude that makes him a ruthless and unfeeling person in social-interpersonal situations. When he learns a skill or technique, he expects and demands the recognition and respect to which he is entitled. He has no false modesty, is never subservient, and is highly vocal in the manner in which he demands his rights. In the extreme, he can be an avaricious, demanding person who takes what he wants without guilt or anxiety.

The adequacy of this adjustment is very much a function of the extent to which the individual has been properly trained. He is very dependent on outside direction of acquiring skills and techniques. He responds well to drill, discipline, and repetition. However, he has to have external reassurance that what he is doing is correct, for he is almost totally unable to differentiate the good from the bad. In this sense, he is the kind of person who can be taught that black is white and will continue to believe it in spite of repeated experience to the contrary. He can be efficient, albeit conceited, technician in a society that provides well-organized and disciplined instruction with facilities for evaluation and correction of individual performance. Where this organization and discipline is lacking, but where an individual can be trained to be self-confident without productivity, the e*ra* can be unrealistic, deluded person with grandiose ideas and false pretensions.

The era* is aware of the rejection and hostility he receives from the people in his environment, and much of his adjustment is taken up with getting even with, or proving to the person in his world that he is better than they think. In contrast, the er*a* is relatively oblivious to the hostility and discrimination of specific people. He is much more conscious of evil influences that are undefinable and abstract; he is usually preoccupied with finding external means to control and counteract these forces. Rays, emanations, and waves are much more threatening to him than specific people. Quite logically, therefore, many e*ra * lay great store in their ability to withstand, fend off, and neutralize these influences by mental discipline, physical stamina, and self-confidence.

Essentially, the e*ra* is a cold, calculating, and highly competitive person who is self-assured and aristocratic rather than authoritarian. He has almost no capacity for sympathy or compassion. He usually has developed some skill or technique to a high degree of proficiency, but often attaches more importance to this particular skill than is warranted. Many highly skilled artisans, musicians, aircraft pilots, and classical ballet dancers are found in this cluster; they are usually pretentious, contentious, and aristocratic.


----------



## 558663

Primitive Factors:

Overall profile: IRA
Intellectual Dimension: Internalizer (I) with relative strength (1-20) of 18
Procedural Dimension: Regulated (R) with relative strength (1-20) of 10
Social Dimension: Role Adaptive (A) with relative strength (1-20) of 2
High Activity Level

Basic Factors:

Overall profile: Ic Ru Ao 
Intellectual Dimension: The basic level has relative strength (1-20) of 2
Procedural Dimension: The basic level has relative strength (1-20) of 2
Social Dimension: The basic level has relative strength (1-20) of 2 

Basic e*f*u* (IcRcAc) Description:

* *





This is the most tension-producing adjustment of the primitive IRA orientation since it is, in effect, a reaction formation. In spite of this, it is the most common adjustment of the primitive cluster and an is a generally satisfactory and an efficient solution.

Among those with high intelligence, this is the pattern of the true intellectual. At average and and lower levels, the e*f*u* tends to be a cautious sensitive person who places great importance on his ability to be feeling and relating. To a large extent, the e*f*u* tries to be a selfless person who dedicates his life to learning how to understand and help others. He feels very guilty and disturbed by any tendency on his part to be self-centered, selfish, and self-seeking. He avidly learns techniques for observing and remembering the things that go on around him; he learns and tries to apply all possible methods of developing insight and understanding. He is particularly interested in the improvement of mankind, in general. The e*f*u*, obviously, is an idealist, but his effectiveness ranges all the way from total unrealism to highly complex theoretical productivity. The philosophical idealist usually comes from this cluster and, as such, he is very wary of the empiricist and the naturalist and is very careful not to be inductive in his reasoning.

While the i*f*u* is often similar, he is much more intensely intellectualized. He, too, is threatened by his tendency to be tempted by empirical-naturalistic data and becomes negativistic to this sort of stimuli. The e*f*u*, in contrast, is much less negativistic because denial is not necessary for him. Empirical-naturalistic stimuli simply do not exist for him; therefore, anyone who claims that it does exist is either a charlatan, or a hypocrite. Self-weakness, the tendency toward idle thoughts, mind wandering, and purposeless existence is much more threatening for the e*f*u*. He tries to be an active, independent person who disciplines his body and his mind in order to be socially productive. Learning, study, planned experience, and theoretical evaluation are, for him, the means to creative living. Life is the search for truth, and truth can be obtained only by rational, objective, and scientific study. The pragmatist is likely to be influenced by his own needs; his ideas and beliefs distorted by his own objectivity. Essentially, this is also true for the e*ra, a response pattern the e*f*u* actively avoids. It is less true for the i*fu or i*f*u* who, we believe, have a sensitivity and an perceptivity to external events that is lacking in the e*f*u* and the i*fu. However, the e*f*u* is indifferent to the i*fu - because he "knows" that the latter is wrong. The i*f*u*, on the other hand, is extremely hostile toward the i*fu, because he threatens to subvert the i*f*u* adjustment.

The e*f*u* does not take the active social role of the e*f*a. Indeed, he is opposed to the social effectiveness of the e*f*a because he believes him to be too much influenced by the needs and desires of the group. The e*f*u* has much more need to change society than to conform to it. As a result, he is much concerned with how things should be, and less concerned with learning how to adjust to life as it is. Missionaries, political scientists, organization and management specialists, economists, jurists, and psychotherapists are fairly common in this cluster. Conventionality, in the sense that they learn and apply the traditional, the tried, and the authority-based solutions, is characteristic of the e*f*u*, but this does not include conformity. The e*f*u* is usually an active reformer who wants to do what is right, proper, and just.

The e*f*u* is considerably more intense than the e*f*a*, although both tend to drive themselves in order to avoid lassitude and passivity. The e*f*a can get considerable satisfaction from his social activity and becomes fatigued and discouraged when he fails to live up to his responsibilities on the job or to his family. The e*f*u* is much more prone to disillusionment, discouragement, and an depression. His sense of responsibility is much wider for it includes all mankind. His failure to have the influence he feels he should have, the failure of people to live up to his expectations, or his own loss of energy and drive tend to disturb and, often, disable him. Fatigue states and tension disorders of all kinds are common in this pattern. Because of his reliance on ideas, concepts, and abstractions as a means of explaining life, paranoid delusions of a megalomaniacal nature may occur in some e*f*u* individuals. Since, at best, he is an intense, dedicated person who feels the need for change or correction, it is not unusual for the e*f*u* to be forthright and even combative in expressing his feelings and attitudes.

Most of the discussion above applies to e*f*u* in the upper ranges of intellectual capacity. In the middle and an below average ranges, there is a tendency for the e*f*u* to become very involved with movements for social change and social benefit. Many e*f*u* will be very active in religious and an fraternal organizations that have social welfare and humanitarian aims. These people are also very active in taking courses that provide training in leadership, supervision, personality development, public speaking, and other forms of intellectual discipline. Mystical and philosophical groups also attract many from this cluster, although they do not have the same fascination for this group as for the i*f*a*. Generally speaking, the middle level e*f*u* is humanitarian, sentimental, and conventional. He takes his religion, patriotism, and family responsibilities very seriously.


----------



## OneTriz

Eset said:


> *Basic e*ra* (IcRuUc)*
> 
> Primitive Factors:
> 
> Overall profile: *XRU*
> 
> Intellectual Dimension: *Internalizer (I)*
> Procedural Dimension: *Rigid (R) *with relative strength (1-20) of 4
> Social Dimension: *Unacceptable (U)* with relative strength (1-20) of 4
> *High Activity Level*
> 
> Basic Factors:
> 
> Overall profile: *Ic Ru Uc*
> 
> Intellectual Dimension: *Ic* The basic level has relative strength (1-20) of 6
> Procedural Dimension: *Ru* The basic level has relative strength (1-20) of 6
> Social Dimension: *Uc *The basic level has relative strength (1-20) of 6
> 
> Description of *e*ra**:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many similarities between the e*ra* and the e*ra, for both are very actively and environmentally oriented adjustments with strong defenses (repression) against ideational activity. The primary difference lies in the lack of social versatility of the e*ra*. He has learned one role very well and is very literal and precise in the way he plays it. Stereotyped behavior, thus, is a primary characteristic of the e*r*a.
> 
> The e*ra* tends to be a rugged, independent, self-reliant and irascible person. He is practically oriented and has marked self-confidence. He usually can learn complex mechanical-manipulative procedures in a highly effective manner, and whatever he does, he does thoroughly. He often excels in physical activities; many star athletes have this adjustment.
> 
> In spite of his externalized orientation, the e*ra* is essentially a very self-centered individual who makes his judgments almost entirely according to his own needs and expectations. He has an "every man for himself" attitude that makes him a ruthless and unfeeling person in social-interpersonal situations. When he learns a skill or technique, he expects and demands the recognition and respect to which he is entitled. He has no false modesty, is never subservient, and is highly vocal in the manner in which he demands his rights. In the extreme, he can be an avaricious, demanding person who takes what he wants without guilt or anxiety.
> 
> The adequacy of this adjustment is very much a function of the extent to which the individual has been properly trained. He is very dependent on outside direction of acquiring skills and techniques. He responds well to drill, discipline, and repetition. However, he has to have external reassurance that what he is doing is correct, for he is almost totally unable to differentiate the good from the bad. In this sense, he is the kind of person who can be taught that black is white and will continue to believe it in spite of repeated experience to the contrary. He can be efficient, albeit conceited, technician in a society that provides well-organized and disciplined instruction with facilities for evaluation and correction of individual performance. Where this organization and discipline is lacking, but where an individual can be trained to be self-confident without productivity, the e*ra* can be unrealistic, deluded person with grandiose ideas and false pretensions.
> 
> The era* is aware of the rejection and hostility he receives from the people in his environment, and much of his adjustment is taken up with getting even with, or proving to the person in his world that he is better than they think. In contrast, the er*a* is relatively oblivious to the hostility and discrimination of specific people. He is much more conscious of evil influences that are undefinable and abstract; he is usually preoccupied with finding external means to control and counteract these forces. Rays, emanations, and waves are much more threatening to him than specific people. Quite logically, therefore, many e*ra * lay great store in their ability to withstand, fend off, and neutralize these influences by mental discipline, physical stamina, and self-confidence.
> 
> Essentially, the e*ra* is a cold, calculating, and highly competitive person who is self-assured and aristocratic rather than authoritarian. He has almost no capacity for sympathy or compassion. He usually has developed some skill or technique to a high degree of proficiency, but often attaches more importance to this particular skill than is warranted. Many highly skilled artisans, musicians, aircraft pilots, and classical ballet dancers are found in this cluster; they are usually pretentious, contentious, and aristocratic.


Cool you got a similar result to me. Do you think it describes you accurately? Even with all the ones I've read, I only see the e*r*a* as describing me the best. It's funny because because the first time I saw it I was like "What the fuck?" and only investigated more when someone I knew said it described me perfectly. 



acrea said:


> Primitive Factors:
> 
> Overall profile: IRA
> Intellectual Dimension: Internalizer (I) with relative strength (1-20) of 18
> Procedural Dimension: Regulated (R) with relative strength (1-20) of 10
> Social Dimension: Role Adaptive (A) with relative strength (1-20) of 2
> High Activity Level
> 
> Basic Factors:
> 
> Overall profile: Ic Ru Ao
> Intellectual Dimension: The basic level has relative strength (1-20) of 2
> Procedural Dimension: The basic level has relative strength (1-20) of 2
> Social Dimension: The basic level has relative strength (1-20) of 2
> 
> Basic e*f*u* (IcRcAc) Description:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most tension-producing adjustment of the primitive IRA orientation since it is, in effect, a reaction formation. In spite of this, it is the most common adjustment of the primitive cluster and an is a generally satisfactory and an efficient solution.
> 
> Among those with high intelligence, this is the pattern of the true intellectual. At average and and lower levels, the e*f*u* tends to be a cautious sensitive person who places great importance on his ability to be feeling and relating. To a large extent, the e*f*u* tries to be a selfless person who dedicates his life to learning how to understand and help others. He feels very guilty and disturbed by any tendency on his part to be self-centered, selfish, and self-seeking. He avidly learns techniques for observing and remembering the things that go on around him; he learns and tries to apply all possible methods of developing insight and understanding. He is particularly interested in the improvement of mankind, in general. The e*f*u*, obviously, is an idealist, but his effectiveness ranges all the way from total unrealism to highly complex theoretical productivity. The philosophical idealist usually comes from this cluster and, as such, he is very wary of the empiricist and the naturalist and is very careful not to be inductive in his reasoning.
> 
> While the i*f*u* is often similar, he is much more intensely intellectualized. He, too, is threatened by his tendency to be tempted by empirical-naturalistic data and becomes negativistic to this sort of stimuli. The e*f*u*, in contrast, is much less negativistic because denial is not necessary for him. Empirical-naturalistic stimuli simply do not exist for him; therefore, anyone who claims that it does exist is either a charlatan, or a hypocrite. Self-weakness, the tendency toward idle thoughts, mind wandering, and purposeless existence is much more threatening for the e*f*u*. He tries to be an active, independent person who disciplines his body and his mind in order to be socially productive. Learning, study, planned experience, and theoretical evaluation are, for him, the means to creative living. Life is the search for truth, and truth can be obtained only by rational, objective, and scientific study. The pragmatist is likely to be influenced by his own needs; his ideas and beliefs distorted by his own objectivity. Essentially, this is also true for the e*ra, a response pattern the e*f*u* actively avoids. It is less true for the i*fu or i*f*u* who, we believe, have a sensitivity and an perceptivity to external events that is lacking in the e*f*u* and the i*fu. However, the e*f*u* is indifferent to the i*fu - because he "knows" that the latter is wrong. The i*f*u*, on the other hand, is extremely hostile toward the i*fu, because he threatens to subvert the i*f*u* adjustment.
> 
> The e*f*u* does not take the active social role of the e*f*a. Indeed, he is opposed to the social effectiveness of the e*f*a because he believes him to be too much influenced by the needs and desires of the group. The e*f*u* has much more need to change society than to conform to it. As a result, he is much concerned with how things should be, and less concerned with learning how to adjust to life as it is. Missionaries, political scientists, organization and management specialists, economists, jurists, and psychotherapists are fairly common in this cluster. Conventionality, in the sense that they learn and apply the traditional, the tried, and the authority-based solutions, is characteristic of the e*f*u*, but this does not include conformity. The e*f*u* is usually an active reformer who wants to do what is right, proper, and just.
> 
> The e*f*u* is considerably more intense than the e*f*a*, although both tend to drive themselves in order to avoid lassitude and passivity. The e*f*a can get considerable satisfaction from his social activity and becomes fatigued and discouraged when he fails to live up to his responsibilities on the job or to his family. The e*f*u* is much more prone to disillusionment, discouragement, and an depression. His sense of responsibility is much wider for it includes all mankind. His failure to have the influence he feels he should have, the failure of people to live up to his expectations, or his own loss of energy and drive tend to disturb and, often, disable him. Fatigue states and tension disorders of all kinds are common in this pattern. Because of his reliance on ideas, concepts, and abstractions as a means of explaining life, paranoid delusions of a megalomaniacal nature may occur in some e*f*u* individuals. Since, at best, he is an intense, dedicated person who feels the need for change or correction, it is not unusual for the e*f*u* to be forthright and even combative in expressing his feelings and attitudes.
> 
> Most of the discussion above applies to e*f*u* in the upper ranges of intellectual capacity. In the middle and an below average ranges, there is a tendency for the e*f*u* to become very involved with movements for social change and social benefit. Many e*f*u* will be very active in religious and an fraternal organizations that have social welfare and humanitarian aims. These people are also very active in taking courses that provide training in leadership, supervision, personality development, public speaking, and other forms of intellectual discipline. Mystical and philosophical groups also attract many from this cluster, although they do not have the same fascination for this group as for the i*f*a*. Generally speaking, the middle level e*f*u* is humanitarian, sentimental, and conventional. He takes his religion, patriotism, and family responsibilities very seriously.


You got a triple reaction formation like me too. Do you feel as if you were very different as a child? If so, when did that change? Do you remember why?


----------



## Eset

OneTriz said:


> Cool you got a similar result to me. Do you think it describes you accurately? Even with all the ones I've read, I only see the e*r*a* as describing me the best. It's funny because because the first time I saw it I was like "What the fuck?" and only investigated more when someone I knew said it described me perfectly.


Around 90%.

era*, ira*, e*ra*, and i*ra* seem to fit the general description of me.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

Primitive Factors:
Overall profile: IFU

Basic Factors:
Overall profile: e*r*u
Factors: Io Fo Uu (or just: Ic Fc Uu) _o' just means you are in the process of improving, so you can replace the letter with c' to match descriptions_

Link to description of E*R*U (IcFcUu):
e*r*u description

I'll just do my best to sum up the results (mainly for myself, just in case I want to skip reading the description). So to sum it up:
*1.* I did not make much of an attempt to adopt social roles, and I usually only attempt to if I deem myself inferior. When I was growing up, I was primarily left alone.
*2.* I don't really take responsibility for others. I can be annoyed when forced to conform to a social standard, but I don't harshly rebel against it like some other types do.
*3.* I don't attempt to be unconventional just for its sake. I just pretty much choose what I want to do, and go from there.
*4.* I can be seen as self-centered. But it's more of just an effect of not considering the social implications of whatever I'm doing.
*5.* I spend more time conditioning myself than other people similar to my type. This can involve exercising or being just more physically active.
*6.* I internalize my feelings. I typically prefer not to vocalize them. This can make me prone to "exploding" in certain scenarios.
*7.* Can become apathetic (or show schizoid tendencies) and become inactive if I'm overly distressed.
*8.* Might disregard damage to body when working, and neglect problems until they become more of a threat.
*9.* Can recognize with intuition that things should be different, or may understand the broader insight, but may not know what to immediately do about it.


----------



## X10E8

Cool😄This is quite interesting. I liked the layout. Although some questions seemed weird like do I care about A people or B things, well why not both, some questions seemed so black and white as if I can do only do one thing, it felt weird/confusing😂. I think the system is good but the questions need improvement otherwise it will give you incorrect results. It's about 68% accurate. Some of it's true and some of it's false. The results said I'm antisocial and don't like people which is BS because I'm very social person. MBTI & OPS questions seem better. They did their best I guess, it's not bad it's acceptable and I appreciate some aspects of it but I can't take this too seriously, PASF can be a useful tool. It can help me see my blind spots and accept and or improve it. Anyway Thanks for introducing❤❤

Respect,


----------



## MsMojiMoe

Overall profile:IFZ

Intellectual Dimension: Internalizer (I) with relative strength (1-20) of 10
Procedural Dimension: Flexible (F) with relative strength (1-20) of 18
Social Dimension: Role Uniform (U)
High Activity Level

What is Z???? And no relative strength uniform?....



Overall profile: Iu Fu Uu

Intellectual Dimension: Introduction to E/I basic level Details of Ic The basic level has relative strength (1-20) of 4
Procedural Dimension: Introduction to R/F basic level Details of Fc The basic level has relative strength (1-20) of 4
Social Dimension: Introduction to A/U basic level Details of Uc The basic level has relative strength (1-20) of 4

why they compare everything to*c not*u, idk....Ic not Iu..I guess I need to read more


I had so much trouble answering the many questions, they seem so extreme black and white. Like for me, I moved around a lot as a kid, over 20 different schools. While a can adapt to my environments easily and even make friends easy enough I was still shy and nervous but can start conversation with strangers, I had to. And the intelligence question, like what are we comparing, purely booksmarts, or abstract ( seeing between the lines, which there isn’t a test for), but I answer everything the way I see things, which I never lived a “normal“ lifestyle. Like I grew up living everywhere. 


however the first thing my IuFuUu says,

“The ifu pattern is quite similar to the ifa* adjustment, but represents more individualism and less conventionality.”

yup, this seem to be a theme in all my personality tests. Infp, 4w5 etc...


I have to read some of the others to see how much I relate to those as well, to know how accurate this is. But I love stuff like this.


----------



## tanstaafl28

OneTriz said:


> The Personality Assessment System - A radical hypothesis
> 
> 
> tl;dr is that it's a personality system based on nature and nurture, combining both into one. This system has 3 clusters and 6 different variants for each clusters letters, for example, the e*r*a* and the e*ra would both be in the same axes but be a different personality type. The variants are supposed to be for which parts of them are nature vs. nurture. There are 64 total types. The 3 clusters are the internalizer-externalizer (not the same as introversion/extroversion), regulated/flexible, and role-adaptive/role-uniform. The e*r*a* would be an externalizing, regulated, role-adaptive type that used to be the opposite as a child.
> 
> Curiously enough, that's what I got on the test.
> 
> 
> Basic e*r*a* (IcFcUc)
> 
> 
> It makes complete sense to me, I consider it a very good personality system. Unfortunately, there seems to be a part of it that was never developed.
> 
> Here are the list of types:
> 
> 
> The 64 Basic Types
> 
> 
> Here is a test you can take (free!):
> 
> 
> PAS Indirect Assessment Inventory
> 
> 
> Take the primitive factors part first, and then take the basic factors. What do you guys get? I can elaborate more on what I think about my type.


These questions are dumb. I don't like either of the choices offered. Too binary. That's where the Likert scale comes into play. At least then you can indicate some preference.


----------



## DOGSOUP

IFA

"As a result, the e*r*u* is the kind of person who is not only afraid of himself (and his inner activity), but is also fearful or bewildered about the external world and the people in it. He cannot get relief by withdrawing, and he cannot get relief by relating. All in all, the e*r*u* is a bitter, discouraged, sullen, and hostile person whose frustration is profound and often disabling."

Shut up <3


----------



## 558663

OneTriz said:


> You got a triple reaction formation like me too. Do you feel as if you were very different as a child? If so, when did that change? Do you remember why?


The way I present myself is different than the way I did as a child. I was more introverted, private, and quite insensitive when I was younger. That part of myself is never completely gone - over time I just learned to socialize and get along with others better.

I changed around middle school (around 12 years old) because I faced rejection from everyone, the reason being that I was too arrogant. So to avoid that from happening again, I showed a more likeable side and it seemed to work.


----------



## eeo

if*u (IuFcUu)

Wow. I didn't even know I was extra special. Both descriptions are equally Iu, Fc Uu, indeed.


----------



## OneTriz

acrea said:


> The way I present myself is different than the way I did as a child. I was more introverted, private, and quite insensitive when I was younger. That part of myself is never completely gone - over time I just learned to socialize and get along with others better.
> 
> I changed around middle school (around 12 years old) because I faced rejection from everyone, the reason being that I was too arrogant. So to avoid that from happening again, I showed a more likeable side and it seemed to work.


Shit, I changed around 12 too. I don't remember why. And yeah, the child part of myself is not completely gone either.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

I just like how _matter of fact_ this one is. You get your result, and then it just *roasts *you for a few minutes. 
I swear, it pulls no punches. This test has called me autistic 10 times already, and I know I don't have the condition lol.


----------



## secondpassing

* if*u* (IuRcAc)*


Basic if*u* (IuRcAc)


"The convergent ifu can scarcely survive without someone to look after him. This is not necessarily an unproductive adjustment, but it is usually highly abstract and mystical."


----------



## DOGSOUP

ImpossibleHunt said:


> I just like how _matter of fact_ this one is. You get your result, and then it just *roasts *you for a few minutes.
> I swear, it pulls no punches. This test has called me autistic 10 times already, and I know I don't have the condition lol.


Mine also told me how I am likely to dispose of a dead body so...

edit: "In this paper, "autistic tendencies" refers to Internalizer tendency to go within themselves, relating to their internal landscape rather than the outside world, and being apparently inactive."

the more I look into this the more I think I got the IFA part right... but then my test result was IuFcAu and it still linked to e*r*u*. idk.


----------



## Internal

Primitive type: IFU

"_The maturation rate of the [IFU] is erratic. On the one hand, if his intellectual curiosity is stimulated, his intellectual maturation may be very rapid. On the other hand, social maturity for the [IFU] is probably the slowest of any group. The combination of the preoccupations of the [IFU], plus his own lack of need of social-interpersonal interaction, plus his relative lack of impressionistic attractiveness, results in only slight acquisition of social-interpersonal skills. To a certain extent, the inherent creativeness and imaginativeness of the productive [IFU] leaves his contemporaries and authority figures in awe of his intellectuality or performance, and they therefore tend to overlook his social-interpersonal immaturity. Many odd and unusual individuals come from this pattern, because the [IFU] generally is indifferent and insensitive to involvement with others. This is the pattern of the "absent-minded professor," and "the long-haired intellectual."_"



*Basic ir*u (IuFcUu)*

"_He is completely succor dependent and needs constant care and attention, not because he demands it in an overt way, but because he is essentially helpless without it. Obviously, it is very difficult for the ir*u to achieve any sort of productive, adult adjustment. The extreme ir*u is very difficult, if not impossible, to test, so part of the rarity of this pattern stems from this. Some ir*u records will occur in individuals with organic conditions, but usually the pattern is a result of the impairment and masks the pre-organic personality pattern. The ir*u is often a management problem because he is abusive, overactive, and assaultive. There are definite childish temper tantrums that are unrelated to external events._ "

Goody.


----------



## Plusless

.


----------



## Andy 8184

Overall profile:EFU
Intellectual Dimension: Externalizer (E) with relative strength (1-20) of 2
Procedural Dimension: Flexible (F) with relative strength (1-20) of 4
Social Dimension: Role Uniform (U) with relative strength (1-20) of 18
Low Activity Level


Then I got an i*r*a*.

Overall profile: Eu Fu Uu (all u)
But then I got the result with all c's


Basic i*r*a* (EcFcUc)



What a confusing test. Btw why does every result no matter what you choose seems like it's describing a school shooter?


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy

I don't even.

I got IFU, then e*r*a*, which apparently means I'm a psychopath. wut


----------

